# Rapid Head & Draw Bar Travel Tool



## HarryJ (Mar 18, 2021)

In order to assist moving the mill head up and down and tightening the draw bar, I am using a right angle cordless drill with sockets.  I first tried a cordless ratchet, but I didn't like the impact driving action.  I found a 5/16" square pipe plug socket that fits the draw bar and a 17 mm socket for the head lead screw.


----------



## hman (Mar 18, 2021)

Great idea!  If you could cobble up an adapter to (at least semi-permanently) mount on head lead screw, it would save you time ... no need to keep changing sockets on the angle drill.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 18, 2021)

Glad you're not using the impact tool, you likely would have broken something


----------

